# valeur de l'euro



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

tout a commencé il y a......je ne sais meme plus quand l'euro est rentré en viguer  :rose: 


au debut , galere de galere , calculette caché  a la main 
pour convertir 13.45 ¤ dans le bon franc français...

la calculette je  la perd , si on me remarque je passe pour un cretine finie
donc calcul de tete a 6.55957.......pfffffff on pouvait faire ciffre ronde non ? 
jusq'au ici 1 ff c'est encore 1 ff et je sais combient il vaut

puis a bout de quelques temp, marre , je  passe au calcul plus simplifié 
et opppp je calcule vite fait fois 6.50 et j'arrondis a la dixaine superieur...
45 ¤ environ 300 ff et oppp je commence a perde petit a petit la valeur de 10 ff

aujourd' hui j'ai plus aucune notion de la valeur de l'argent :
100 ¤ ? mais c'est rien , cela fait 100 balles mais ces balles ne sont pas en ff !!

seulement voila , j'oublie souvent que 100 ¤ c'est quand meme 650 bon vieux ff
et je suis presque contente de trouver un truc a 100 ¤ en croyant a 100 ff



je suis la seule a avoir perdu toute notion de la valeur de l'argent avec le passage de l'euro ?


----------



## Zyrol (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd' hui j'ai plus aucune notion de la valeur de l'argent :
> 100 ¤ ? mais c'est rien , cela fait 100 balles mais ces balles ne sont pas en ff !!



ça me rappelle un sketche des Guignols avec Chirac qui convertit des francs en euros : 1 million de francs = 1 million d'euros !!!

Si mon banquier avait pu faire la meme conversion, qu'est ce que je serais content !!!   

Si je peux me permettre de te donner un conseil, le mieux c'est de ne pas convertir !
tu sais que par exemple une baguette de pain c'est environ 65 cts, un point c'est tout, tu ne cherches pas à savoir combien ça fait en francs, pareil pour l'essence, pour les courses...
et au fur à mesure, tu as conscience de la valeur des choses en euros.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Te plains pas, regarde les italiens (ceux qui vivent enitalie) pour eux, il faut une brouette de lires pour avoir cent ¤, et puis plus près de nous, t'as aussi ceux pour qui ton FF vaut encore 100 FF, pour enx, 100 ¤, c'est 65 000 balles, tu vois, toi, t'est pas trop à plaindre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...
> je suis la seule a avoir perdu toute notion de la valeur de l'argent avec le passage de l'euro ?



Je sais pas, pour des raisons de facilité de lecture de mes relevés de comptes, je suis passé aux Francs Suisse depuis quelques temps...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

depuis longtemp je ne convetis plus l'argent quand j'achete qualque chose:
il me le faut, je paie point barre  :rose: 

par contre la realité me saute a la figure quand je regarde les extrait comptes bancaire, 
la il y a toujours la convertion et c'est la que je me rend compte 
que decidement l'euros et moi on est pas tres bon copain  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis longtemp je ne convetis plus l'argent quand j'achete qualque chose:
> il me le faut, je paie point barre  :rose:
> 
> par contre la realité me saute a la figure quand je regarde les extrait comptes bancaire, la il y a toujours la convertion et c'est la que je me rend compte
> que decidement l'euros et moi on est pas tres bon copain  :mouais:



Si ça peut te rendre service, pour te débarasser de ces vilains ¤ que t'aimes pas, je peux te passer mon N° de compte aux Caïmans


----------



## MacMadam (28 Février 2005)

Moi, c'est le contraire... Ne le prends pas mal, mais c'est peut-être parce que je suis plus jeune Bref, c'est quand on me donne un prix en franc belge que cela me pose souvent problème, d'où quelques "Mais en euros, ça fait combien ?" En plus, c'est l'idéal quand on voyage en Europe, excepté (malheureusement encore) en Angleterre. Pour info, en Belgique, c'est 1 franc = 40,3399 EUR :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est le contraire... Ne le prends pas mal, mais c'est peut-être parce que je suis plus jeune




j'ai deja eu le casse tete monetaire quand j'ai debarqué en france
(conversion ff et lire italienne) mais j'avais pas perdu  la valeur de l'argent
comme c'est le cas de aujou'hui  


par contre , quand je suis en suisse a faire du shopping
la je sais combient ça "coute" la chose et si sa vaut le coup de l'acheter ou pas


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> ... Pour info, en Belgique, c'est 1 franc = 40,3399 EUR :rateau:



Donc, 1 FB = 264,61 FF.... :affraid: Oulaaa... vite, il doit me rester quelques poignées de Francs Belge au fond d'un tiroir...


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2005)

Les euros, ça commence à rentrer, mais quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi que Jean-Marc Sylvestre arrête pas de pleurer que le dollar est moins cher que l'euro, et que mon minimac je vais le payer autant d'euros qu'un ricain le paierait en dollar ? C'est l'import qui coûte ?


----------



## MacMadam (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja leu e casse tete monetaire quand j'ai debarqué en france
> (conversion ff et lire italienne) mais j'avais pas perdu  la valeur de l'argent
> comme c'est le cas de aujou'hui


 Par "plus jeune", je désigne des habitudes moins ancrées. Mon premier salaire, mes premières factures ou mes premiers "vrais" achats étaient déjà en euros. Ca aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Les euros, ça commence à rentrer, mais quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi que Jean-Marc Sylvestre arrête pas de pleurer que le dollar est moins cher que l'euro, et que mon minimac je vais le payer autant d'euros qu'un ricain le paierait en dollar ? C'est l'import qui coûte ?



NAN ! C'est juste une politique commerciale D'Apple qui profite de la situation. Pour nous, le seul avantage qu'à un euro fort, c'est qu'il limite les effets du pétrole cher, vu qu'on le paie en dollars.


----------



## minime (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd' hui j'ai plus aucune notion de la valeur de l'argent : 100 ¤ ? mais c'est rien , cela fait 100 balles mais ces balles ne sont pas en ff !!



Toutes ces embrouilles c'est le rêve pour les gosses :

 - M'man, tu me files 20 balles ?

:love: - No problemo !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Toutes ces embrouilles c'est le rêve pour les gosses :
> 
> - M'man, tu me files 20 balles ?
> 
> :love: - No problemo !





on doit avoir le meme probleme si tu as des enfants !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2005)

Burp? !


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

c'facile pourtant : 

1 euros ca fait 1 euros


----------



## Zyrol (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'facile pourtant :
> 
> 1 euros ca fait 1 euros



ah oui tiens....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'facile pourtant :
> 
> 1 euros ca fait 1 euros



Rappelons qu'Euro est normalement invariable. Toutefois, il est toléré, en France, d'y mettre un S au pluriel QUAND IL Y EN A PLUSIEURS, :mouais: mais un euro*s*, ca fait pas un euro, ça devrait plutot faire un supplice de l'iPod !


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

Met donc un d a quand, après tu pourras me causer francais 

Pis soigne moi cette vilaine peau


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

Too late j'ai vu ta faute


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Too late j'ai vu ta faute



Bon un partout, balle au centre, mais la tienne était quand même plus marrante.


----------



## Philito (28 Février 2005)

Et vous qui croyez que c'est compliqué pour vous.....  :hein:  :rose: 

J'habite au Chili avec un brésilien, et on parle en Mars d'aller surfer au Brésil dans sa ville natale (Florianopolis) et ben là pour savoir plus ou moins combien il faut prendre d'argent, là c'est galère !!!!    

Donc si 5 reals Brésiliens, plus ou moins un repas à volonté dans un restau de là bas, valent 1000 pesos chiliens, que un euro égal 832 pesos et un euro vaut 40.3099 francs belges (je m'en fous de le savoir en francs français, c'est déjà assez compliqué ainsi.....), donc les 1000 pesos, serait plus ou moins 1 euro 25 cents, en francs belges, cela doit faire dans les 50 francs belges (ou quasi 10 ff français) ...... Ben roberta, t'a perdu une des meilleurs viandes du monde à volonté dans un chouette restau avec Samba gratis !!!!!! 

Alors maintenant vous arretez tous de vous plaindre svp !!!!  :love:


----------



## Philito (28 Février 2005)

Au moins je paye pas ma bouteille de champ, ça m'évite un casse tete !!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Février 2005)

erreur ! Excusez-moi


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2005)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et vous qui croyez que c'est compliqué pour vous.....  :hein:  :rose:
> 
> J'habite au Chili avec un brésilien



Gasp !! :affraid: :affraid: 

Tu as laissé tombé la chilienne pour un brésilien ?   :affraid:
Je savais que le Chili n'était pas un pays sûr mais à ce point !!    :rateau: 

 phil


----------



## joanes (28 Février 2005)

En fait la véritable valeur de l'euro c'est 1 euro = 6,59 et des brouettes de francs plus les trente à quanrante pour cent d'augmentation des prix que l'on s'est pris  dans la gueule depuis.

Alors, si vous regardez le panier de la ménagère entre le moment où le franc existait encore et le passage à l'euro vous aurez la surprise de constater que les produits de référence ne sont plus les mêmes, ce qui a permis aux gouvernements successifs de dire que l'inflation était jugulée à moins de 2%, AHH merveille des statistiques


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> En fait la véritable valeur de l'euro c'est 1 euro = 6,59 et des brouettes de francs



6,55957, soit 6,56 arrondi, et pas 6,59


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 6,55957, soit 6,56 arrondi, et pas 6,59



avec tout ça, tu peux offrir un verre...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> avec tout ça, tu peux offrir un verre...  :rateau:



Même pas un café avec deux pailles


----------



## joanes (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 6,55957, soit 6,56 arrondi, et pas 6,59



Tu chipotes, tu chipotes


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Mon plus amer souvenir du passage à l'euro, c'est un restaurant (j'invitais, en plus !) payé en carte bleue : l'addition était en francs et quand j'ai reçu le relevé CB, c'était toujours le même chiffre, mais en euros ! À la banque, ils ont pris ça très cool, me disant que c'était sûrement de ma faute (le contraire m'eût étonné) que j'avais dû appuyer deux fois sans m'en apercevoir sur le petit boutoniot... Bref qu'on était beaucoup dans le même cas et qu'ils allaient régulariser. Toujours est-il que la régularisation a pris trois semaines !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

En tout cas c'est pratique pour dealer


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'est pratique pour dealer




M^me dans ce domaine c'est l'inflation, et aucun indice INSEE pour nous dire de combien


----------



## joanes (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'est pratique pour dealer



C'est vrai que, dans le même ordre d'idée, un truc que tu achetait avant 500 ff, coûte maintenant 60 voire 50 euros, vive l'Euro   :affraid:


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que, dans le même ordre d'idée, un truc que tu achetait avant 500 ff, coûte maintenant 60 voire 50 euros, vive l'Euro   :affraid:



On partage ? 

Avec un petit verre ?


----------



## joanes (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On partage ?
> 
> Avec un petit verre ?



Je bats ma coulpe tous les jours et je n'oublie pas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je bats ma coulpe tous les jours et je n'oublie pas




De quoi ? Tu bats ton poulpe ?


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je bats ma coulpe tous les jours et je n'oublie pas


 
Tu vas au Zénith ce soir ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ? Tu bats ton poulpe ?


 
Son meat coule pas ??


----------



## Berthold (2 Mars 2005)

Mais là, Max, il m'inculpa...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ? Tu bats ton poulpe ?



Poulpe poulpe pitou !


----------



## joanes (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas au Zénith ce soir ?



Oui j'y serais vers 20h, 20h30. Tu y vas?




			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Son meat coule pas ??



Parfois mon meat coule, mais ça dépend qui j'ai en face :hein: 




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Poulpe poulpe pitou !



Oua !!!!


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'y serais vers 20h, 20h30. Tu y vas?


 
Yep  .
Rencart avec guiom et arno dans ces eaux là, au bar  .


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2005)

Décidément le forum rang des vous déborde de partout... Golf, faut faire venir un plombier. :rateau:


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

Plus moyen d'être discret


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2005)

Bah si, la moustache postiche. Tu crois qu'il fait comment SM ?  :style:


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

Bon plus que quelques heures pour trouver un postiche alors.  



joanes, je passe chez notre amie l'avocate, lui emprunte un Aubade, un peu de rembourrage. Tu me reconnaîtras dis ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2005)

Je suis sûr que tu sauras faire honneur aux moustachus :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Yep  .
> Rencart avec guiom et arno dans ces eaux là, au bar  .



Au bar du zénith ?
Vu que je risque de le squatter pas mal, ça m'intéresse


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que tu sauras faire honneur aux moustachus :love:


Mouais, j'sais pas. Perdu l'habitude des poils..  




			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Au bar du zénith ?
> Vu que je risque de le squatter pas mal, ça m'intéresse


Facile, une tortue bleue et des gros seins. Tu peux pas nous manquer !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Facile, une tortue bleue et des gros seins.



  :mouais:   

Une tortue à gros seins ?

  :mouais:  

Je sais bie nque ch'uis un chouillat con mais ça reste plutôt vague comme descriptif...


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

Pourtant ça doit pas courrir les rues, ni les salles de concert, mais bon   

Tu proposes quoi ? Un écriteau _Mister Dc cherche Mademoiselle madonna  ?_ Tu vas faire sensation...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ça doit pas courir les rues, ni les salles de concert, mais bon
> 
> Tu proposes quoi ? Un écriteau _Mister Dc cherche Mademoiselle madonna  ?_ Tu vas faire sensation...



Moqueuse


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

ben passons aux moyens modernes de communication alors


----------



## joanes (3 Mars 2005)

On s'est pas vu. Concert pourri. En plus j'ai fait un malaise. Super.


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> On s'est pas vu. Concert pourri. En plus j'ai fait un malaise. Super.


 
 
J'ai vu tout le monde sauf toi.. Mais je n'en déduis rien !!  
Oui, très décevant.
A plus.

(PS : lis notre magnifique quotidien régional, devait pas être au concert le journaliste   )


----------

